
Modern, native app for crowdfunding real estate - flemingcapital
https://medium.com/@flemingcapital1/modern-native-app-for-crowdfunding-real-estate-c68b3e32b599
======
flemingcapital
Let us know what you think about the article!

------
koverda
what's the advantage of this over fundrise, etc?

~~~
flemingcapital
Thanks for the question! Our advantage would be the much lower fees and the
mobile accessibility. We have found that our system's usability is also much
more efficient in terms of monthly income and liquidity issues :)

